# FreeBSDwiki.net transferring maintenance



## sidetone (Dec 5, 2015)

The owner of freebsdwiki.net won't be maintaining that website any more, but he doesn't mind to continue hosting it. The website won't go offline overnight, and the data will most likely be preserved. It's no one's responsibility here, but I was wondering if it could be an asset here, or if any body was interested in reading the notice at http://freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Main_Page


----------

